# Dan Bong



## harold (Nov 25, 2008)

I have seen some video clips of KMA people using what they call a dan bong; a short stick looking to be anywhere from 8 to 24 inches in length. Other stylists say a short stick is a jang bong and from what I have seen looks to be about 26 to 36 inches long. Can someone set the record straight?


----------



## Catalyst (Nov 26, 2008)

In our Dojang, the Dan Bong is the Korean Short Stick.  We train with varying stick lengths from about 9 inches up to 18 inches.  It's my favorite weapon - very practical (although my Hapkido Cane runs a close second for practicality).

In our Dojang, the Jang Bong is the Long Staff (I think the Japanese call it a Bo Staff).  It's much, much longer than the Dan Bong.  Our Jang Bongs are approx. 5 to 6 feet in length.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Drac (Nov 26, 2008)

Catalyst said:


> In our Dojang, the Dan Bong is the Korean Short Stick. We train with varying stick lengths from about 9 inches up to 18 inches. It's my favorite weapon - very practical (although my Hapkido Cane runs a close second for practicality).


 
Both the Dan Bong and the Cane are excellent weapons..


----------



## iron_ox (Nov 26, 2008)

harold said:


> I have seen some video clips of KMA people using what they call a dan bong; a short stick looking to be anywhere from 8 to 24 inches in length. Other stylists say a short stick is a jang bong and from what I have seen looks to be about 26 to 36 inches long. Can someone set the record straight?



Hello,

The dan bong is a weapon that was taught by Choi Yong Sul Dojunim as part of Hapkido curriculum.  It was three lengths, 6-8 inches, 12inches, 24 inches.  It is primarily a last resort anti-sword weapon, although its uses have expanded over the years.

The dan bong is a weapon not seen in Korea with the same format until Choi Dojunim taught it.  Although it may have been in other systems with other uses, it appeared most prevelantly in Hapkido Dojang.

The jang bong, or long staff is not weapon in Hapkido, although it is more common in other Japanese orginated martial arts in Korea.


----------



## harold (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for your input. Now, any suggestions on books or DVDS for the dan bong?


----------



## Ninjamom (Nov 27, 2008)

In English, there are many words with similar meanings: small, little, short all have slight shades of differences, but basically carry the same idea.  Korean is the same way.

In our school, the short stick (15 to 24 in.) is called 'joong bong' (joong being another word that means 'short').  Long stick is 'jang bong'.  In bladed weapons, 'dan' would mean 'small', so a 'dan gum' would be a knife, as opposed to a 'jang gum' (long sword).

Good video series would be Sang H. Kim's series from Turtle Press: Joong Bong Fundamentals and Patterns, Advanced Joong Bong Techniques, and Ssang Bong (two-stick) Fundamentals and Patterns.
http://www.turtlepress.com/Joongbong_Short_Stick_DVD_Set_p/206.html
http://www.turtlepress.com/Ssang_Bong_Fundamentals__Patterns_DVD_p/49.html


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 27, 2008)

This is from Combat Hapkido & available through canemasters also. I don't know if it's any good, however.


----------



## ancient warrior (Dec 9, 2008)

harold said:


> Thanks for your input. Now, any suggestions on books or DVDS for the dan bong?


go to hwarangdo .com under merchandise check the new videos out there are a few dan bong tapes there >>>>>remember carry a bag of nuts around w/ you if you carry this weapon for protection its a great nut cracker !!!


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 9, 2008)

To shed a bit of objective light here.....I realize that many schools have many names for different things, sometimes they are right, sometimes they are close...it seems that mostly it comes from what people are told.

From a strictly linguistic perspective, none of the words that we are talking about are actually Korean - they are Hanmun; i.e. chinese written and pronounced in Korean (which means that they have the same meaning as the chinese word, but are pronounced differently).

I cannot comment on exact lengths and what constitutes the actual distinctions between staffs, but....

&#30701;&#26834; - Dan Bong - &#45800;&#48393; - short stick
&#20013;&#26834; - Choong Bong - &#51473;&#48393; - middle/center stick
&#38263;&#26834; - Chang Bong - &#51109;&#48393; - long stick

and just for kicks.... &#30701;&#20992; - Dan Do - &#45800;&#46020; - Dagger or short knife or short single edged sword

Like I said....that is what the words literally mean....what the lengths and distinctions are, I can't tell you; although, traditional Japanese full sized staff is 6 feet long (5.96ft, but who's counting) (&#20845;&#23610;&#26834...that would be the equivalent of a Chang Bong, although the Korean name would actually be yuk cheon bong or "six measure stick."


----------

